# TasYak - Craigebourne Dam 30.08



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

OK, who wants to chase 9kg Atlantics in Craigebourne Dam on Saturday the 30th of September? Early start - meet in town at 6am, back around midday.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Damn, I am working that week end, might try to get a shift swap with a colleague


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Heading to sydney that day so I won't be there either I'm afraid.

Col.


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

Could just as easily be the 23rd of September OR the 7th of October. Hell, maybe both!
Waddya say?


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Peter_M said:


> OK, who wants to chase 9kg Atlantics in Craigebourne Dam


*I do*

23rd, 30th Sept or 7th Oct all look good for me. But I say the earlier the better so I'd prefer 23rd.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Peter_M said:


> Could just as easily be the 23rd of September OR the 7th of October. Hell, maybe both!
> Waddya say?


The 23rd suits me just nicely at this stage, will need to check with the Missus though, I think the Dragon-in-law is down that weekend so any excuse to get away from the house is good for me :lol:


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

23rd is good for me, shall we say meet somewhere in the city at 6 am? If your in-laws are staying John you might like to make it an overnight trip, or drive home via Zeehan...  
On second thoughts, if we're all taking our own cars, there is probably no need to meet in town, we could just catch up at the Dam? Except I've never been there and I don't want to get lost.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Peter_M said:


> 23rd is good for me, shall we say meet somewhere in the city at 6 am? If your in-laws are staying John you might like to make it an overnight trip, or drive home via Zeehan...
> On second thoughts, if we're all taking our own cars, there is probably no need to meet in town, we could just catch up at the Dam? Except I've never been there and I don't want to get lost.


I was thinking of driving home via the Spirit of Tasmania :lol:

Hmm where to meet, depnds on how everyone chooses to get there, via the Midlands Highway or via Richmond?

Only ever been there once myself, from Richmond.

BTW a regular Craigbourne Fisho has recomended a lure called a Rapala Husky Jerk, apparently they are quite deep divers and a gig hit with the Atlantics, anyone know it? He uses the Glass Minnow pattern to good effect in the 100mm and 150 mm


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

I'll be going via Richmond. This will be my second time there too.

We could meet at the boat ramp over from the dam wall. Just head up the road towards Colebrook from Richmond and when you see your first glimse of water on the right, coming down a big hill before Colebrook, you'll find a dirt road turn off on the right which takes you past a couple of farm houses and down to the dam.

Or alternatively meet at the Colebrrok turn off in Richmond.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

How about the Colebrook turnoff in Richmond at 6.30 on the 23rd? Too early?
Peter.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Yep 6:30 sounds fine. Main road Richmond, just before the Colebrook turnoff. :wink:

Cheers
Vert


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

vertigrator said:


> Yep 6:30 sounds fine. Main road Richmond, just before the Colebrook turnoff. :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> Vert


Hmm I have just hit a snag, literally, she who must be obeyed has granted me the leave, but dropped the bombshell that she needs the car that day :shock: :roll:

So I am still able to go, but am presently without wheels, I am trying to scrounge a loaner for the day


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

See you there Vert.
John - I could help with a lift if you can't get transport. I'm at Fern Tree, so its not THAT far out of the way. Let me know anyway.
I'm looking foward to the outing, this time I think I'll even bring a rod and reel. And a flak jacket.
Peter


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Peter_M said:


> See you there Vert.
> John - I could help with a lift if you can't get transport. I'm at Fern Tree, so its not THAT far out of the way. Let me know anyway.
> I'm looking foward to the outing, this time I think I'll even bring a rod and reel. And a flak jacket.
> Peter


Peter I might have to take you up on your offer, having trouble tracking down a car to borrow. Will the Merc handle the width of the Hobie?


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

Hiya John, Vert
Some 'family business' has cropped up for Saturday the 23rd. Apparently I knew about this.
It would be difficult, but not impossible, for me to extract myself from said business, but is Sunday the 24th a possibility for you gentlemen?
Apologies
Peter


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Yep I could do the Sunday.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Yep Sunday is fine with me.


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

Fantastic - see you at 6.30 on the 24th. Colebrook turnoff.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

A mate at work suggested a few spots we should target, the map is basic but it works


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

I like the map. Just the kind of thing a newbie to the area, such as myself, needs.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Wasn't that wind a bastard!!! :evil:

Well I went back for another crack at the monster. I saw another one of about 6lb and then spotted the 30lb monster again in roughly the same spot just as the sky dropped the mother load. So I had a few casts and then retreated to the car. Had to put on some dry clothes then, cause my jeans were well drenched. But the size of those atlantic monster salmon is unbelievable. :shock: :shock: :shock:

Lets do it again,...... in better weather. :roll:

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

Yep, that wind was a total bugger. Am keen to get out fishing next weekend, not necessarily Craigebourne, but somewhere! Maybe down the Channel? Although its all a bit weather dependent at this time of year. Havn't caught a fish since late March and its getting me down.


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi All
Is anyone keen for a Saturday or Sunday Session - maybe launch at Kettering. It is sheltered from Westerlies and very scenic paddling. Maybe there will be some fish around too, never really tried at this time of year. Always chance of an Atlantic there.
An 8.00 start OK?
Peter.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Could possibly manage a morning session on Saturday, gotta get back in time to watch the AFL grand final. Sunday looks free. Lets see which day looks best for the weather.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Sorry guys, I am working both days from 10:00 to 6:30


----------

